# Police Officer Bill Evans



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Bill Evans



*West Memphis Police Department
Arkansas*
End of Watch: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* 9 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, May 20, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Shot and killed
Police Officer Bill Evans and Police Officer Brandon Paudert were shot and killed during a vehicle stop.

Officer Evans and Officer Paudert were on Interstate-40 when they pulled over a vehicle with an out-of-state license plate. During the stop, the occupants of the vehicle opened fire. Both Officer Evans and Officer Paudert were fatally wounded in an exchange of gunfire.

The suspect fled, and were later located at a nearby store. They were shot and killed in a shootout with members of the Crittenden County Sheriff's Office, in which the County Sheriff and the Chief of Patrol were seriously wounded.

Officer Evans was a nine year veteran of the department and a member of the Drug Interdiction Unit. He was the nephew of the West Memphis Chief of Police. He is survived by his two children.
Related Line of Duty Deaths 
Police Officer Brandon Paudert
West Memphis Police Department, AR
EOW: Thursday, May 20, 2010
Cause of Death: Gunfire
Agency Contact Information
West Memphis Police Department
100 Court Street
West Memphis, AR 72301

Phone: (870) 732-7555

_*Please contact the West Memphis Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Officer Evans.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

RIP Officer


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

Rest In Peace brother


----------



## JMody (Feb 20, 2008)

RIP Sir.


----------



## Tango_Sierra (May 20, 2010)

RIP Officer Evans


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

